# any ideas on how to lower the amount of light



## chump54 (13 Oct 2010)

hey all,

I need some input here, I've got 54 watts (2 x 27watts) of T5 lights over a 125l jewel tank with a built in hood, I want to lower the amount of light but I don't want to raise up hood. Has anyone got any ideas.

I'm thinking about

1. remove a bulb... but I think it needs 2 to work and the contacts would then be exposed so I'm reluctant to go this route
2. use a reflector upside down on one of the bulbs.
3. use the reflector connectors and make some sort of strip to block some of the light from each bulb
4. use a black marker on the bulbs and shade in areas to lower the amount of light given out - note sure what affect that would have on the life of the bulbs.

anyone got anything to add - am I missing something really simple.

I've removed the co2 from this tank so I need some more control over the lighting

what do you think?   

Chris


----------



## Simon D (13 Oct 2010)

Hi Chris,

I had the same(ish) senario. Too much light - 2 twin power compact T5s each 55w giving 110w over 60 ltr tank  . I bought the lighting as an investment for a bigger tank which I never got round to getting, this was supposed to be a temporary arrangement.

Instead of changing the light unit I got a piece of perspex from a local glaziers (cost a couple of quid) to use as a condensation lid and taped a sheet of light brown grease-proof paper on top of it. This obviuosly reduced the light to a more aceptable level and I've been running like this for over a year! Complete guess-work but it worked and I don't have too many algae problems.

Not ideal, just my experience.


----------



## chump54 (13 Oct 2010)

oh interesting, I might try something similar... not sure how much room I have to play with though.

thanks for sharing your experiences. 

Chris


----------



## Simon D (13 Oct 2010)

I inject quite high levels of CO2 plus liquid carbon but still needed to reduce lighting a fair amount. 

I think you're looking at reducing light a bit less than me. Maybe some tracing paper or something similar would reduce it to a more acceptable level for you. 

This also acts as a diffuser so spreads the light more evenly thoughout the tank


----------



## ghostsword (14 Oct 2010)

Why not get a blue light to replace one of the bulbs?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Oct 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Why not get a blue light to replace one of the bulbs?


Because algae don't care what color bulb is being used.

Cheers,


----------



## mdhardy01 (14 Oct 2010)

you could always just remove both reflectors,this would reduce the amount of light being directed down into the tank


----------



## chump54 (14 Oct 2010)

thanks guys.. 

all reflectors have been gone for about a year now... just installed a reflector upside down reflecting the light up into lid and completely blocking the light going straight down... seems to have dropped the light considerably...     also removed all stem plants which were not in the best of health and going to replace them with some valis.

if you've got some more ideas please post...

Chris


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (14 Oct 2010)

Although it is a more technical option I would prefer getting rid of one light. Surely it is a waste of electricity to have two on but block out light? Can you take out one of the light starter units (white cyclinder shape thing) and see if the hood turns on. If so then great your hood is wired in parallel and you have only one light (voila). If not then your hood is wired in series and would require some minor re-wiring.

If I managed to fiddle with these things and not electrocute myself and make it work I'm sure you can!


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2010)

Shorten the photoperiod and remove reflectors if they're fitted.


----------



## chump54 (14 Oct 2010)

thanks George photo period is already 6 hours could I go for less?

Lisa - of course you are right about the waste - unfortunately the unit is sealed. I'll do a search on the interflora see what I'd need to do to get into it. great suggestion removing the starter 

Chris


----------



## ghostsword (14 Oct 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those night lights are very dark, I wouldn't think that they had enough lumens to get algae to grow.


----------



## chump54 (14 Oct 2010)

thanks Luis, I think that the jewel light unit is an odd length/wattage which, I suspect would make getting a night light bulb tricky. I know when I tried to get replacement bulbs I had to go for expensive arcadia blubs rather than the non fishy t5 bulbs which seem to be a 3rd of the price. :shakefist:

Chris


----------

